# What kind of wine do you like?



## Pzs (Jan 18, 2018)

I buy Shiraz and Cab mostly.  How about you?


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 18, 2018)

icewine....  other than that i dislike wines....esp the heavy reds

hubby drinks a lot of wines.....charbono is one of his favorites ..it goes by many names...and he loves november when the nouveau beaujolais come out...he likes to buy cheap wines and hold them...at functions serving wine....i just give mine to him or some one else at the table...

i never understand the housewife attitude that wine is alright ...i mean you are drinking a bottle or two a day and its not an issue?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 18, 2018)

Pzs said:


> I buy Shiraz and Cab mostly.  How about you?


Very nice flavor.  Wegmans carries it, but is usually bought out as soon as it is delivered..


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 18, 2018)

strollingbones said:


> icewine....  other than that i dislike wines....esp the heavy reds
> 
> hubby drinks a lot of wines.....charbono is one of his favorites ..it goes by many names...and he loves november when the nouveau beaujolais come out...he likes to buy cheap wines and hold them...at functions serving wine....i just give mine to him or some one else at the table...
> 
> i never understand the housewife attitude that wine is alright ...i mean you are drinking a bottle or two a day and its not an issue?


Come on, you love Mad Dog 20/20.  That is the wine of choice for welfare queens...


----------



## Mindful (Jan 18, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> Pzs said:
> 
> 
> > I buy Shiraz and Cab mostly.  How about you?
> ...



I've drunk Trump wine, and enjoyed it.

Had a love  affair with Californian wine for a long time. Have recently gone back to European.

Wegman's is the best store ever!!!


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 18, 2018)

seems you know more about welfare queens and their choice of wine than i do....btw you are showing your age.....md 20/20 is passe' now...







this is the choice of hard luckers ....you need to update


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 18, 2018)

strollingbones said:


> seems you know more about welfare queens and their choice of wine than i do....btw you are showing your age.....md 20/20 is passe' now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know about MD 20/20 for when I started out as a minimum wage puke, that was my wine of choice.  But after years of working in Saudi Arabia, and making obscene profits from the stock market, I am enjoying Trump wine....


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 18, 2018)

i had no clue trump had a winery ....i need to update


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 18, 2018)

Pinot noir is my fav


----------



## Fueri (Jan 18, 2018)

We drink mostly Cabs, but also have some red blends, pinos and bordeaux.  We've also got some chianti and other little niche wines stored in our cellar which isn't huge, but isn't small either at this poinit.

Best way I've found to get really, really good wine is to buy it upon release and cellar it.  By really good I'm talking bottles that will hopefully score mid 90's when they hit their prime drinking window.  I have a couple of vineyards we purchase from annually that have shown that they have consistently good quality, a good qpr, and show an appreciation in value and we occasionally buy futures.  Over the course of the last 5-10 years we've built up a fairly good stock of pretty good stuff that is just now starting to hit its prime window in some cases and the wait has been worth it, judging from the ones we've opened so far.

I also troll cellartracker on occasion looking for those better priced bottles.  Punch in what I'm looking for, troll the reviews for good scoring wines, take a look at those reviews and, if there are enough of them showing a consistently good experience, checking pricing through wine-searcher.com and then having that shipped in from wherever.  Those end up in the daily drinker fridge and are there for drinking today.  $15-30/bottle range stuff, although some of that can be really good also and we've got a list of faves in that range also that are easy go-to's.

using cellartracker when out at restaurants or whatever also cuts out the guesswork.  look at the wine list, punch it in, see what the winos think.  They're almost always right on the screws....


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm a Cabernet Sauvignon drinker for the most part but I do like a red Rioja as well

For whites I prefer an Alsace Riesling as it is very dry but I'll take a good pinot grigio any thime as well

I'm no wine connoisseur but at least I'm not this guy


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 18, 2018)

I buy pinot gregio and sangria mostly.


----------



## Pzs (Jan 19, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Pinot noir is my fav


I've not tried that kind before.  Is it dry?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 19, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Pinot noir is my fav



That's a nice one.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 19, 2018)

Pzs said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Pinot noir is my fav
> ...





Pzs said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Pinot noir is my fav
> ...


yes


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 19, 2018)

Night Train baby! Cisco!


Meh, really Chablis and Old Cuban man sweet wine. I suppose his stuff would be classified as "Sangria".


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 19, 2018)

Moscato and Chianti!


----------



## Mindful (Jan 19, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Night Train baby! Cisco!
> 
> 
> Meh, really Chablis and Old Cuban man sweet wine. I suppose his stuff would be classified as "Sangria".



Sangria. We used to get drunk on that stuff, when were poor and stupid.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 19, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Night Train baby! Cisco!
> ...



The price is right for 2 free jugs of homemade wine.


----------



## Pzs (Jan 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I know you're right!


----------



## karpenter (Jul 4, 2018)

*What kind of wine do you like?*
The Kind I Can't Afford To Just Drink
Vintage Wines Are Delicious, Unlike All New Wines
-- No Matter Where They're From
The Wines I Want
You Have To Buy New, And Let Them Sit For 15-20yrs
Sorry, They Ain't Gonna Make It

So I Just Make Sangrias
Sans The Rum Or Other Hard Liquors.
Wine, Triple Sec, Fruit With 7-Up Or Ginger Ale


----------



## Abishai100 (Jul 4, 2018)

Malbec


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 15, 2018)

Pzs said:


> I buy Shiraz and Cab mostly.  How about you?



I fear I've become a total wine snob because I started like we all do--with "wine coolers" in college (for those of you of a certain age). Then on to White Zin (ugh) and Rose, then on to various whites, then sweet reds. Now I love the dreaded Cabernet Sauvignon, which I used to hate. And I fear I've been ruined to white wine forever--it's just too sweet and fruity to me now. 

I love a variety of reds: Pinot Noir, Zin, cabs, blends. Don't need an expensive wine, but certain prices can guarantee you're not going to get a good wine. Anything around $7-8/bottle, you can get a really drinkable wine. In my humble and not snobby opinion, I hope.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 15, 2018)

sweet wines, mostly; unless i just want to get drunk.


----------



## Tehon (Sep 15, 2018)

Sauvignon blanc exclusively.


----------



## karpenter (Sep 15, 2018)

This Isn't About The Wine
It's The Cheese

Is Mold On The Edge Of Cheese
Like Bread Mold, Generally Harmless ??


----------



## Alan Smith (Sep 17, 2018)

Chardonnay


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 9, 2018)

My favorite wine is barley wine.


----------

